# After Effects / Kein Audio



## PlaYaX (11. November 2004)

Und wieder habe ich ein Problem, wozu ich hier noch keine Lösung gefunden habe:

Ich erstelle in After Effects eine Komposition, importiere dann das Quellvideo (kein Audio) und danach ein Lied, welches ich darunter legen will.

Dann lege ich beide in die Kompostition und wenn ich nun abspielen will, höre ich das Lied nicht, genausowenig, wenn ich es rendere und danach anschaue...

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## meta_grafix (11. November 2004)

Hallo,

kannst Du in AFX die Audio-Vorschau hören ? (Num-Komma)

Gruß


----------



## PlaYaX (11. November 2004)

Ja, in der Audiovorschau kann ich das Lied hören.

EDIT: Das komische ist, dass ich die Audiovorschau nur wählen kann, solange kein Film in der Komposition ist, ist das normal?

--> ich klicke ins Kompoisitonsfenster und gehe auf Vorschau/Audio ab hier oder Audio Arbeitsfläche (wenn ich noch keinen Film in der Komp habe)


----------



## snuff (16. November 2004)

weiss nicht ab dir das hilft, aber wenn du meinst dass du keinen sound hast nach dem rendern dann schau bei den rendereinstellung ob du auch wirklich das audio kästchen angehakt hast...

wenn du das problem gelöst hast...auf welche weise auch immer...bitte hier reinschreiben....würd mich interssieren was daran gelegen hat thx


gl&hf


----------



## tofuwurst (16. November 2004)

PlaYaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woran kann das liegen?



Startest du die Vorschau mit der Leertaste? Wenn ja, starte die Vorschau mal mit der "Null".


----------



## wooog (16. November 2004)

ich hätte dazu auch eine frage:

 also wenn ich render und meine komp. als .avi speicher habe ich den vollen sound. in der vorschau aber unterbricht der sound nach 5sek?! in der zeitleiste sind über diesen 5sek ein grüner balken. ich starte mit 0, wenn ich mit der leertaste starte hör ich garkeinen sound. wie schaffe ich es das ich in der vorschau meinen ganzen sound anhören kann?


----------



## snuff (18. November 2004)

wie schon von tofuwurst angesprochen....mit der NULL am numpad die ramvorschau erstellen und nicht mit der leertaste.....

falls die vorschau dann eben nur 5 sek geht dann liegt das am arbeitsspeicher....stell die qualität der eben auf niedrig und ebenfalls die qualität und grösse im kompositionsfenster runter und du wirst eine längere rampreview rauskriegen....hoffentlich dann diemal mit sound*g*


gl&hf


----------



## meta_grafix (18. November 2004)

Hi,

das nennt sich ja auch RAM Preview, alles wird in Dein RAM gerendert. Wenn dieser voll ist, dann kann nichts mehr in das RAM gerendert werden.

Gruß


----------



## wooog (19. November 2004)

ahhh ok 

 geht jetzt eigentlich wunderbar, nur kann ich irgendwie AE mehr RAM zuweisen?!


----------



## snuff (19. November 2004)

jup kanst du


----------



## wooog (19. November 2004)

könntest du mir vielleicht noch verraten wie?


----------



## meta_grafix (19. November 2004)

Probier mal 'Bearbeiten' -> 'Voreinstellungen'  -> 'Speicher und Cache'.

Gruß


----------



## PlaYaX (25. Dezember 2004)

Hm, also ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort nachdem ich meinen PC ENDLICH formatiert habe und AFX neu installiert ist.

Also, ich habe nun festgestellt (bitte nicht hauen), dass wenn ich mit der "0" am Numpad starte den Sound höre, aber wenn ich mit der Maus auf Abspielen/Pause gehe nicht (warum gehts das in AFX nicht...).

Nun muss ich nur noch schauen ob mein Sound Keys das auch erkennt, für das war es eigentlich vorgesehen.

Playax


----------



## snuff (25. Dezember 2004)

Mit der 0 am Numpad startest du eine RAMpreview, wie oben schon beschrieben ....
das heissst dass dein movie in den RAM gerendert wird....
Mit Absppelen Taste wird nicht gerendert, bzw nur das Frame auf dem du dich befindest...
Sound keys wirds erkennen


----------



## Chocobanana (27. Dezember 2004)

Soweit ich mich an AE erinnern kann, muss man shift halten und mit der Maus den Zeitschieber bedienen um den Sound für den Frame zu hören....


----------

